#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] FW--海盜的末日

## wingwolf

他站在海風撫抹的甲板上，迎著古海終年不曾溫暖的勁風，隱隱約約望見一千米左右的平靜海面上駛來一艘閃爍銀光的軍艦。他明白，一場戰鬥已經不知不覺間拉開了帷幕。
煉萊無奈地歎了口氣，低下頭來繼續查看手中的文件。那是一張通緝令，是在上一個港口停泊時，當地的酒鬼好友給他的。文件上寫著，四大國政府已經派出了他們最優秀的海軍戰艦，決心鏟除平靜的海洋之上一切爲非作歹的東西。而這“東西”，指的便是像煉萊這類的生物——海盜。
然而這是不公平的。煉萊不清楚別的海盜做過什麽罪大惡極的事，但他明白他自己的這艘船，“淩空狼”，永遠只會咬向最該下地獄的生命的咽喉。
滅絕——衆所周知，這是人類解決複雜問題的方法。
大副克瑪克站在煉萊身旁，頗爲不安地看著軍艦轉向他們沖來。他擡起頭望著他的船長。煉萊有些厭煩地皺了皺鼻子，舉起手中的文件，任它被猙獰的狂風撕成碎片。
“準備戰鬥。”他用金黃色的獨眼狠狠瞪著軍艦緩緩升起的炮台，斬釘截鐵地下令。

這將是一場不公平的戰鬥。
海盜雖被稱爲所謂的海上惡霸，但這並不等於他們擁有海洋上最強大的軍事力量。
海盜要生存，靠的不是武器，而是精神。百折不撓，永不言敗，堅持不懈……這些便是海盜在這世界上幸存的依靠。是這些精神，讓海盜贏得一次次戰爭，跨越一片片大洋，血洗一艘艘貨船。
但世間總有些力量是任何頑強的生命都無法戰勝的。那便是炮火。
所以說，這將是一場不公平的戰鬥。海盜們堅韌的血肉之軀對戰軍艦上冷酷無情的炮火。

軍艦在距海盜船還有八百多米的地方停住了。煉萊望著對方已經開始冒出青煙的炮口，暗暗叫苦。兩方距離太遠了，自己船上的舊式大炮根本沒那麽遠的射程。他向船員們擺擺手，調整風帆，迎上前去。
與此同時，軍艦開始了攻擊。同太陽一般耀眼的巨大火球從炮口沖出，金色的閃電直逼過來，帶著恐怖和嗜血的疾風。
第一擊擦著主帆的邊角掠走了，只留下一片紅黑色的碳漬。
緊接著，更多的火球砸了過來。而這次便沒那麽幸運了。密如蜂群的火球殘暴地錘打在脆弱的木船之上，連連爆發出駭人的“噼啪”聲。
而此時，軍艦還在六百米開外的地方，仍然在海盜進攻的範圍之外。
戰鬥是一場淘汰弱者鼓舞強者的遊戲。海盜們在遊戲中不知吃過多少次強者的甜頭，可是這一次的弱者換成了海盜自己。

煉萊估量著雙方實力的差距，無奈地搖了搖頭。海盜的時代即將結束，他低聲默默地歎息。
但當他近乎心灰意冷地轉身時，引入他眼簾的畫面頓時打消了他厭戰的念頭——他的船員們，個個臉上透露出無畏和傲慢的神色，雖然身上的鱗甲或長毛以被汗水和炭灰混成黑色，但眼裏仍閃爍著必勝的火星。
這才是海盜！真正的海盜！無論遇到什麽困境什麽災難什麽敵人都永不退縮永不言敗的海盜！
煉萊怔怔地看著他的船員，心中重新找回了作爲海盜船長的自信和驕傲。他猛地伸手一把扯下左眼上的眼罩，露出一只殺氣逼人、毫無血色的蒼白色眼睛。這一只眼睛，是他的戰狼父親遺留下來的禮物。他只有在最需要它的時候，才讓它重見陽光，爆發出積蓄已久的力量。
煉萊仰首站在船頭，對著氣勢洶洶的軍艦，狠狠長嗥：“兄弟們，等進了三百米，給我拼死了打！”

可是軍艦不允許海盜船與自己靠那麽近。
眼看著兩船的距離不斷地縮進，馬上就要進入舊式大炮的射程了，突然一個火球正準主桅杆的根基。在一片耀眼的火光和一聲刺耳的轟鳴之中，木船上最高最粗的主桅杆倒下了，同時撕碎了早已滿目瘡痍的黑帆。
“淩空狼”是帆船，失去了主帆就等於老鷹失去了羽毛。沒有足夠的動力，船的速度明顯慢了下來，近在眼前的三百米竟遙不可及。
更不利的是，距離近了，軍艦的準頭大大提高。之前五六發才能打中一次，而現在基本上是百發百中。
煉萊深知，這樣下去，還沒進三百米，船就會被擊沈。事到如今，他只有一個選擇——背水一戰。
“開火！”他調整好船的方位，大聲怒吼。
隨著他的吼聲，船的一側猛然噴射出一連串火舌，彙成一連串拖著金色長尾的火球，奔向軍艦。可惜，那些凶氣騰騰的火球，過早地耗盡了自己的動力，在空中無奈地尖嘯一陣後，墜落在離軍艦僅咫尺之遙的大海，激起一連串慘白無力的浪花。

八百米到三百余米的奮進並沒有給海盜們帶來什麽好處，倒是給了軍艦試用新式武器的機會。
以往，軍艦在七八百米開外便可以把海盜船給解決。可這一艘，有那麽快的速度、有那麽硬的船身、有那麽好的運氣，偏偏不逃跑而要送上門來，實在叫人不得不打心眼裏欽佩。
不過欽佩歸欽佩，任務還是該完成的。
軍艦一側緊靠吃水線的地方小心地打開了一個口子，露出一個小型炮筒。這是個小型火箭，能打得又準又很，而且專門直直飛過去打穿船與水的交界。這武器好是好，但有很嚴重的缺點，那便是小。沒有船敢在自己的吃水線上裝一門巨型大炮的。火箭小，燃料變少，動能便小，射程變短。通常它只能飛出三百來米，便會跌落在浪頭中熄滅。
現在，軍艦與海盜船的距離，便是三百來米。
沒有閃光，沒有轟鳴，一只灰黑色的長箭猛地躥離炮筒，貼著海面劃過一條煙霧成形的線，直擊海盜船的胸膛。
一陣劇烈的顛簸，同時一聲可怕的木板斷裂的脆響，讓每一個海盜都不禁心驚肉跳。木船上裂開了一個無法填補的大洞，海水如暴躁的獸群，瘋狂地湧入。船開始傾斜，而傾斜又讓更多的水湧進洞裏。
軍艦仍不滿足於看著對手緩慢地沈沒。它再次開火。呼嘯的火箭接二連三砸在海盜船的傷口上，尾部拖過一條條經久不散的黑線。

“淩空狼”，這次，再也飛不起來了。
可是，“淩空狼”的勇士們，仍在盡自己最後的職責，仿佛絲毫沒有注意悲哀的現實。
他們是勇敢的海盜，誓與船共存亡。誰倒下了，很快便又另一個水手去代替他。
煉萊把手放在方向轉盤上，盡最大的努力控制著奄奄一息的船，不讓它過快地沈沒。
可是沈沒，只是時間問題而已。
軍艦再次開啓猛烈的炮火。令人膽寒的火球不住地擊打在木船上，打斷桅杆，撕碎風帆，擊穿船身，炸裂甲板。不住地，船員被炸彈的碎片擊中，被爆炸的威力震飛，被湧入船艙的海水吞沒，但仍沒有任何一個船員擅離職守。
這是一場海盜的血肉之軀對抗軍艦的無情炮火的戰鬥。注定要以血肉之軀的失敗而告終。
最後一擊，熾熱的火球擊中了船首昂首長嗥的狼頭。震天的炸裂聲乍起，那裝飾品便被撕裂開來，碎成無數木片。同時，冰冷的海水彌漫上來，吞沒了船首孤獨飄飛的黑旗。
紅黑色的海水裏，還有一只蒼白色的眼睛，不甘心地盯著軍艦的方向。

軍艦望著海盜船無助地沈沒，收起炮台，轉身走開了。
可剛走出數百米，毫無預兆地，吃水線上的炮筒猛地發生了劇烈的爆炸。黑煙滾滾，火光熊熊，很快染滿了天空。
這場爆炸來得太突然了。還沒等軍艦回過神來，浪頭便已將它吸入海底。
而此時，不遠處一只蒼白色的眼睛，正在消逝生的光芒。

血祭。
這是戰狼族的無奈的本領。用鮮血對月神的獻祭。換取可怖的詛咒的成立。
煉萊的詛咒，最後一個心願：“我死後，讓那目空一切的軍艦，沈入海底，爲‘淩空狼’陪葬……”
這是他最後一場戰鬥，用自己的死亡，換取勝利。

============================================
我好狠……
這是煉萊第二次登場……
就把他寫死了

----------


## 呆虎鯨

雖然戰死了，卻是死的轟轟烈烈呢
　　寧死不屈，而且沒有逃跑，精神很值得學習呢！
　　還好最後還是報仇了

----------


## TYPHOON

開頭很像加勒比海盜第三輯的結局
也是末代的海盜
(不過情況不一樣)
看的出來WING對航海有足夠的了解
有特別收集資料吧?
這樣的作品都很有張力  :Very Happy:  
動作描寫也很好
很有身歷其境的感覺

----------


## a70701111

海戰似乎就是這樣呢……
越能夠早一步打到對方，相對的就是一個機會。
海盜，說起來可怕，有時候卻不然。
當弱者換成自己時，總會有種無力感吧。
這篇文章也把那種心情寫出來了。
下一篇在寫出來時，希望在下還能夠看到。

----------


## wingwolf

To 小鯨
套用《集結號》裏的一句話：
*每一個犧牲都永垂不朽*
（炸——

To 巴肯
沒有收集資料啊……
想象王道！
（再炸——
總覺得裏面關於射程的描敘有些不恰當……
大炮的射程到底有多遠啊？……

To 小迪
感謝小迪的褒獎^^
我會再加油的

----------


## TYPHOON

海戰的部分真的描寫的很棒啦
其實我也蠻想挑戰看看的
至於你說射程
海盜用的輕帆船
射程好像比重戰船遠
(我不確定)
機動性比較高
就是靠這幾點取勝

----------

